# ClamAV, AVG, Antivir, AVAST, BitDefender etc..

## root_tux_linux

Hi  :Smile: 

Wollte mal den Virenscanner wechseln, im Moment nutze ich ClamAV bin aber irgendwie nicht zu frieden weil er doch recht langsam ist.

Ich kenne AVG, Antivir und AVAST aus der MS Welt aber hab 0 Erfahrung unter Linux damit.

Nun weiss ich nicht welchen ich nehmen soll bzw welche am besten geeignet ist und den best schutz bietet.

Tja, was sagt ihr so?

Welche Virenscanner bevorzugt ihr?

Welcher beitet den besten schutz?

Welcher kann man am besten in gentoo integrieren?

----------

## Aldo

Wofür brauchst du denn den Virenscanner?

Als Mailscanner oder zum scannen von Windowsshares?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Wofür brauchst du denn den Virenscanner?
> 
> Als Mailscanner oder zum scannen von Windowsshares?

 

Grundsätzlich: Ohne Dings kein bums  :Smile: 

Scannen vom System selbst, Windowsshares/Partitionen, Emails.

----------

## dakjo

Also wir setzten jetzt schon seit Jahren Avira ein. Sowohl auf Windows wie Linux, Fileserver, Mailserver, Desktop etc.

Bisher keine grösseren Probleme.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Also wir setzten jetzt schon seit Jahren Avira ein. Sowohl auf Windows wie Linux, Fileserver, Mailserver, Desktop etc.
> 
> Bisher keine grösseren Probleme.

 

Bei Avira passt mir diese Werbung nicht so.

Die Werbung wird auch unter Linux drin sein oder?

----------

## dakjo

Keine Ahnung, wir setzten natürlich die kommerzielle Version ein. Und als privater sind 45 Euro im Jahr ja jetzt auch nicht die Welt.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich find das jetzt heftig.

Hab mir AVAST, AVG & Avira zusätzlich zu ClamAV installiert und mal gescannt.

ClamAV findet 0

Avira findet 0

Avast findet 1

AVG findet 6 

Was soll nun bitte stimmen?

----------

## Knieper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ClamAV findet 0
> 
> Avira findet 0
> ...

 

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch, Sie sind nur noch einen kleinen Schritt von der Erkenntnis entfernt:

1. mit Virenscanner ist man so schlau, wie ohne

2. false positives erregen unnoetig die Gemueter

3. bekannte Scanner funktionieren bei intelligenten Trojanern schlechter

4. nur uralte Scriptkiddytrojaner werden gefunden

5. man versucht praktisch zu finden, was theoretisch unmoeglich ist - viel Spass

Am besten alles wieder deinstallieren und die Ursachen bekaempfen, anstatt Scanner laufen zu lassen und staendig das System neu aufzusetzen.

----------

## SvenFischer

Nimm doch mal die Dateinen, die die einzelenen Antiviren-Programme melden, und nutze eine dieser Hompages, die einen upload durch mehrere Programme prüfen lassen.

----------

## Anarcho

Virenscanner schlagen auch schonmal ganz gerne Alarmbeim Scanner der Signaturdateien ihrere Kollegen. Es kann also sein das die Scanner sich gegenseitig misstrauen.

Ansonsten sehe ich nich keinen richtigen Grund für einen Virescanner, ausser am Mailserver aus Nettigkeit.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Edit:

Also das ist echt seltsam.

Wenn man mit avggui sucht werden automatisch  Archive gecheckt, macht mans mit der Konsole muss man -arc anfügen.

Davon abgesehen sehe ich in avggui keine möglichkeit infizierte Dateien zu reinigen oder löschen.

Kann mir jemand so nen Link geben wo ich die Datei hochladen kann?

----------

## Knieper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Davon abgesehen sehe ich in avggui keine möglichkeit infizierte Dateien zu reinigen oder löschen.

 

Wozu auch?

 *Quote:*   

> Kann mir jemand so nen Link geben wo ich die Datei hochladen kann?

 

http://www.virustotal.com/de/

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Davon abgesehen sehe ich in avggui keine möglichkeit infizierte Dateien zu reinigen oder löschen. 
> 
> Wozu auch?
> ...

 

Zum 1. damit ich nicht die Log durchlesen muss und es von Hand machen  :Wink: 

Zum 2. Danke ^^

Ahja das ist auch ne tolle Meldung von Avast:

```
Archived /mnt/backup/Applications/System/SFU35SEL_EN.exe/Perl/html/Windows/active_server_pages.html     [OK]

Archived /mnt/backup/Applications/System/SFU35SEL_EN.exe/Perl/html/Windows/windows_script_components.html       [OK]

Archived /mnt/backup/Applications/System/SFU35SEL_EN.exe/Perl/html/Windows/windows_script_host.html     [OK]

Archived /mnt/backup/Applications/System/SFU35SEL_EN.exe/Perl/html/Xmarket.html [OK]

/bin/avast: line 169: 18781 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $AVAST_PREFIX/bin/$programname $*

```

Und Bitdefender hat jetzt  zwei gefunden. oO

Dann wär jetzt der Zwischenstand:

ClamAV findet 0

Avira findet 0

Avast findet 1

AVG findet 6 

BitDefender 2

----------

## Knieper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Zum 1. damit ich nicht die Log durchlesen muss und es von Hand machen 

 

Lass die doch drauf, es macht keinen Unterschied.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Zum 1. damit ich nicht die Log durchlesen muss und es von Hand machen  
> 
> Lass die doch drauf, es macht keinen Unterschied.

 

Ich soll die Viren drauf lassen?

----------

## Knieper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ich soll die Viren drauf lassen?

 

Ja. Nur weil ein komisches Programm meint, es haette alte degenerierte Trojaner gefunden, heisst es nicht, dass keine weiteren drauf sind. Gleiches gilt fuer das Pseudoentfernen duch diese Marketinggagprogramme. Das einzige was bleibt, ist eine Neuinstallation und das Einspielen der Backups bei Datenpartitionen. Alles andere ist Augenwischerei, da kannst Du die Trojaner auch gleich als Mahnmal drauflassen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Ich soll die Viren drauf lassen? 
> 
> Ja. Nur weil ein komisches Programm meint, es haette alte degenerierte Trojaner gefunden, heisst es nicht, dass keine weiteren drauf sind. Gleiches gilt fuer das Pseudoentfernen duch diese Marketinggagprogramme. Das einzige was bleibt, ist eine Neuinstallation und das Einspielen der Backups bei Datenpartitionen. Alles andere ist Augenwischerei, da kannst Du die Trojaner auch gleich als Mahnmal drauflassen.

 

++

Bei Infektionen ist immer Neuintallation angesagt. Alles andere ist mindestens gewagt.

----------

## b3cks

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ich soll die Viren drauf lassen?

 

Da Viren sich nicht einfach so auf dein System einnisten (können), wäre der erste Tipp vielleicht nicht einfach jeden potenziell gefährlichen Rotz auf dein System zu lassen (via Download, kopieren, etc.).

----------

## 178238

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Ich soll die Viren drauf lassen? 
> 
> Da Viren sich nicht einfach so auf dein System einnisten (können), wäre der erste Tipp vielleicht nicht einfach jeden potenziell gefährlichen Rotz auf dein System zu lassen (via Download, kopieren, etc.).

 

Sry, wenn ich was überlesen habe, aber die Viren stammen ja wohl aus einem WIndows Dateisystem (genial geschlussfolgert aus "Archived /mnt/backup/Applications/System/SFU35SEL_EN.exe/Perl/html/Windows/active_server_pages.html"). Und ich bin durchaus der Meinung das sich Viren mal eben einfach so in Windows bzw. dessen Dateien einnisten. Einmal zu lange mit IE unterwegs gewesen schon ists passiert. Und da wir von Windows reden - so einen Virus kann man sich auch einfangen wenn man nichts tut. 

[Sollten wir gerade von einem infizierten Linux System gesprochen haben, bitte ich darum den oberen Teil zu ignorieren. Weiter bin ich fest davon überzeugt das es sich um eine Halluzination handeln muss   :Razz:  ]

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## musv

Meine Kleine bekommt ab und zu mal über MSN eine Bildergalerie in Form einer exe-Datei geschickt. Ich erklär ihr dann, daß die unter Linux nicht läuft und löscht das Teil. Da ich keinen Mail-Server und auch keine Windosen auf meinen 2 Rechnern hab, reicht mir das manuelle Löschen als "Virenscanner". 

In der Uni, wo ich studier, setzen die Sophos-Antivirus auf den Windowskisten ein. Mein Erfahrungsbericht: Es gibt wahrscheinlich keinen Virus / Trojaner, der ein Windows so elende ausbremst, wie dieser gräßliche Virenscanner. Schon das Einlesen einer CD wird mit aktiviertem Sophos ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In der Uni, wo ich studier, setzen die Sophos-Antivirus auf den Windowskisten ein. Mein Erfahrungsbericht: Es gibt wahrscheinlich keinen Virus / Trojaner, der ein Windows so elende ausbremst, wie dieser gräßliche Virenscanner. Schon das Einlesen einer CD wird mit aktiviertem Sophos ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

 

+++

Alles in allem möchte ich nur noch hinzufügen das ein Linux auch anfällig ist für Viren/Würmer ist. Aussagen wie "man kann sich unter Windows Viren holen ohne das man was tut", treffen pauschal auch auf Linux zu. Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer. Schon wegen der Versions-Vielfalt und weil die "Lebzeiten bis zu einem Update" wesentlich geringer ist. Was natürlich der Sicherheit zu gute kommt.

Vor gezielten Angriffen ist man dennoch nicht gefeit. Aber wer z.B. sein Gentoo einmal die Woche auf den Aktuellen stand bringt (emerge syncronisieren und glsa-check), macht es Schädlingen so schwierig wie möglich.

Unter diesen Umständen rechnet sich das Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis (für mich als Privatanwender), einen Virenscanner zu betreiben einfach nicht.

----------

## Aldo

Ich verweise einfach mal auf diese Links.

Die treffen nämlich meine eigene Einstellung zu Virenscannern und "Reparatur" verseuchter Systeme ziemlich genau.

http://www.oschad.de/wiki/index.php/Virenscanner

http://www.oschad.de/wiki/index.php/Kompromittierung

----------

## b3cks

@derlumpi: Ich interpretiere den Anfangspost so, dass ein Virenscanner bzw. "Virenscanner-Erfahrung" unter Linux gesucht wird. Zudem: Was bringt mir bitte der Virenscanner unter Linux, wenn ich in einem laufenden Windows bin? Da nistet sich der Virus schön ein und ich merke das erst, wenn ich irgendwann mal mein Linux boote, welches dann irgendwann mal die infizierte Datei scannt und dem zitierten Pfad nach zu urteilen, erst wenn ich das Backup gemountet habe? Komische Herangehensweise.

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte ist die Tatsache, dass die heutige Massen-Malware* so allgemein gehalten ist, dass sie immer noch auf die Interaktion des Anwenders angewiesen ist, um das System kompromittieren zu können. Also: nicht einfach jeden Rotz runterladen, anklicken, auf dubiosen Webseiten rumsurfen, etc. Und der generelle Tipp, der hier auch schon gegebene wurde: einfach: Up-to-date bleiben!

*) Gegen gezielte Angriffe ist man eh so gut wie machtlos.

----------

## Knieper

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Was bringt mir bitte der Virenscanner unter Linux, wenn ich in einem laufenden Windows bin?

 

Genauso wenig wie ein unter diesem System laufender Virenscanner - nichts. Da die wenigsten Trojaner auf die Linuxpartition zugreifen koennen (Achtung Annahme  :Wink: ), ist es nicht anders, als von einer bootbaren CD etc. aus zu scannen.

----------

## dakjo

Ich kann da nur nochmal auf Avira verweisen, der Scanner ist unter Linux genauso gut/schlecht wie unter Windows.

Und wenn ich auf beide Systeme angewiesen bin, dann kauf ich mir halt ne Lizenz für beide, fertig.

----------

## absynth

wie soll denn bitte schön, ohne menschliches hinzutun, ein schadprogramm auf den rechner kommen??

es geht nur , in dem ein mensch/ oder ein script ...naja ...mit der maus oder der tastatur dies auch bestätigt ...

es würde eventuell durch falsch eingestelltes netzwerk gehen ...durch offne ports die eine gute zielscheibe abgeben ...aber wenn man nen router hat und somit hinter einer hardwarefirewall sitzt ...alle offnen ports die angreifbar sind ausgeschaltet hat und nix dubiosen auf irgendwelchen untergrund seiten anklickt , oder irgendwelche anhänge aus mails einfach mal so runterläd , sollte nix passieren...wenn sich jemand so gut auskennt und trotzdem dem obengenannten vorsichtsmaßnahmen reinkommt ...also HWfirewall umgeht und einen weg in den pc findet ...und das nat. speziell bei dir macht ...dann hat der jenige soviel ahnung von dem was er tut , das auch kein virenproggi mehr hilft ....

ich für meinen teil, guge das ich die paar vorsichtsmaßnahmen oben einhalte...hab seit 1 jahr kein virenprogramm laufen und der rechner läuft besser als mit ...

----------

## 178238

Nabend,

Also für Linux halte ich einen Virenscanner mehr als unnütz. Die Zeit die es kostet den richtigen Virenscanner zu finden und zu emergen würde ich lieber investieren um meinen SSH-Zugang zu sichern. Zum Thema Windows spar ich mir ab jetzt alle Kommentare.   :Wink: 

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ähm ja.

Da ich zu 99% unter Linux bin und nur unter Windows wenn ich zocke würd ich gerne die Downloads unter LINUX da ich ja da zu 99% bin scannen damit ich nicht jedesmal zu Windows switchen muss um zu scannen siehe ------- Windows Share/Paritionen.

Desweiteren verschick ich nicht gerne Mails die im Anhang Malware haben könnten also muss ich die ja fast scannen.  :Wink: 

Also ist deshalb ein scanner angesagt.

----------

## Knieper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Mails die im Anhang Malware haben könnten [...] Also ist deshalb ein scanner angesagt.

 

What? "Ich esse zum Fruehstueck manchmal Kornflocken, deshalb brauche ich einen Virenscanner.", hat dieselbe Aussage. Da aendert auch der Scanner nichts dran. Lass Dich doch nicht von den Praekariats-PC-Zeitschriften verarschen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Mails die im Anhang Malware haben könnten [...] Also ist deshalb ein scanner angesagt. 
> 
> What? "Ich esse zum Fruehstueck manchmal Kornflocken, deshalb brauche ich einen Virenscanner.", hat dieselbe Aussage. Da aendert auch der Scanner nichts dran. Lass Dich doch nicht von den Praekariats-PC-Zeitschriften verarschen.

 

Szenario:

Ich bekomm von nem Kumpel ne Mail mit einem Anhang.

Ich unter Linux öffne diesen ohne Angst, dann find ich den Anhang so funny das ich ihn weiterleite und nun könnte es ja u.U. sein das dieser Anhang Malware beinhaltet.

Also soll ich deiner Meinung nach einfach ausser acht lassen das ich andere infizieren könnte?  :Smile: 

----------

## Knieper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ich bekomm von nem Kumpel ne Mail mit einem Anhang.
> 
> Ich unter Linux öffne diesen ohne Angst, dann find ich den Anhang so funny das ich ihn weiterleite und nun könnte es ja u.U. sein das dieser Anhang Malware beinhaltet.

 

Mal ueberlegen, was "funny" sein koennte: ein Text, ein Bild, ein Musikstueck oder gar ein Video? Alles Dinge, die in Formaten umhergeschickt werden koennen, die keinen ausfuehrbaren Code enthalten (ja ich weiss, man kann auch PHP in JPEG kritzeln etc.) und nur als Datum ein Programm angreifen koennen (Bufferoverflow...). Dagegen ist aber auch Linux nicht gefeit. Bleiben "funny" Programme, die man sicherlich a) aus einer vertrauenswuerdigen Quelle erhalten koennte oder b) es nicht wert sind, ausgefuehrt zu werden.

 *Quote:*   

> Also soll ich deiner Meinung nach einfach ausser acht lassen das ich andere infizieren könnte? 

 

Du solltest Deine Kumpel bitten, vernuenftige Formate zu benutzen und lernen, dass Virenscanner keinen Schutz bieten koennen. Das sind nur Placeboprogramme.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Ich bekomm von nem Kumpel ne Mail mit einem Anhang.
> 
> Ich unter Linux öffne diesen ohne Angst, dann find ich den Anhang so funny das ich ihn weiterleite und nun könnte es ja u.U. sein das dieser Anhang Malware beinhaltet. 
> 
> Mal ueberlegen, was "funny" sein koennte: ein Text, ein Bild, ein Musikstueck oder gar ein Video? Alles Dinge, die in Formaten umhergeschickt werden koennen, die keinen ausfuehrbaren Code enthalten (ja ich weiss, man kann auch PHP in JPEG kritzeln etc.) und nur als Datum ein Programm angreifen koennen (Bufferoverflow...). Dagegen ist aber auch Linux nicht gefeit. Bleiben "funny" Programme, die man sicherlich a) aus einer vertrauenswuerdigen Quelle erhalten koennte oder b) es nicht wert sind, ausgefuehrt zu werden.
> ...

 

loll

Punkt 2 ist geil  :Smile: 

Ich soll also z.B. meiner Schwester erklären die nicht mal ohne hilfe wusste wie man eine Mail per gmx verschickt erklären das Virenscanner keinen Schutz bieten? ^^

Die erste Frage wird dann sein: Was ist ein Virenscanner. lol

----------

## Knieper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich soll also z.B. meiner Schwester erklären die nicht mal ohne hilfe wusste wie man eine Mail per gmx verschickt erklären das Virenscanner keinen Schutz bieten? ^^

 

Du _kannst_ es Ihr erklaeren und nebenbei auch, welche Formate man nutzen sollte und welche nicht.¹

 *Quote:*   

> Die erste Frage wird dann sein: Was ist ein Virenscanner. lol

 

Das muss sie nicht wissen, was Trojaner sind schon eher.

¹Edit: zwischen "lehren" und "lernen" besteht ein Unterschied.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Ich soll also z.B. meiner Schwester erklären die nicht mal ohne hilfe wusste wie man eine Mail per gmx verschickt erklären das Virenscanner keinen Schutz bieten? ^^ 
> 
> Du _kannst_ es Ihr erklaeren und nebenbei auch, welche Formate man nutzen sollte und welche nicht.¹
> ...

 

Ich weiss ja nicht was du für Verwandte/Bekannter/Freunde hast aber du kannst nicht jedem  100 Stunden lang einreden auf was er achten muss und auf was nicht.

Was ist Spyware

Was ist Spam

Was ist ein Trojaner

Was ist ein Wurm

Was ist ein Virus

Zumal die meisten darauf "VERTRAUEN" wenn eine Mail oder sonst was von einem Kollegen kommen das diese sauber ist.

Die Leute die ich kenne real und inet wollen ihren Rechner starten und gut ist.

----------

## Knieper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht was du für Verwandte/Bekannter/Freunde hast aber du kannst nicht jedem  100 Stunden lang einreden auf was er achten muss und auf was nicht.

 

Noe, aber spaetestens wenn die Ebriefe automatisch zurueckkommen, weil ein falsches Format dranbaumelt, fangen die meisten an zu denken. Ein netter Hinweis an den Chef, dass Ebriefe auch Text enthalten koennen, half schon so mancher *doc-Sekretaerin auf die Spruenge.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist Spyware
> 
> Was ist Spam
> ...

 

1. Trojaner mit Spaehfunktion

2. Werbepost

3. jeder Programmcode der etwas anderes macht, als die Spezifikation vorsieht

4. Trojaner mit Verbreitungsfunktion

5. Trojaner mit irgendeiner Schadfunktion

 *Quote:*   

> Die Leute die ich kenne real und inet wollen ihren Rechner starten und gut ist.

 

Da muessen sie sich dran gewoehnen, dass niemand ihre ppts haben will.

Nur was haben Virenscanner damit zu tun?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht was du für Verwandte/Bekannter/Freunde hast aber du kannst nicht jedem  100 Stunden lang einreden auf was er achten muss und auf was nicht. 
> 
> Noe, aber spaetestens wenn die Ebriefe automatisch zurueckkommen, weil ein falsches Format dranbaumelt, fangen die meisten an zu denken. Ein netter Hinweis an den Chef, dass Ebriefe auch Text enthalten koennen, half schon so mancher *doc-Sekretaerin auf die Spruenge.
> ...

 

Naja egal...

Ich hab jetzt ne kombi aus  AVG und ClamAV (für mail).

Nur fehlt mir eben ne automatische lösch funktion bei AVG  :Sad: 

Weiss einer wann  dazuko 3 fertig ist?  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ich soll also z.B. meiner Schwester erklären die nicht mal ohne hilfe wusste wie man eine Mail per gmx verschickt erklären das Virenscanner keinen Schutz bieten? ^^

 

Als meine Frau (Nichtdeutsche) mit mir zusammengezogen ist, mußte sie zwangsläufig meinen Computer nutzen. Ich hab ihr auf meinem Notebook einen Account eingerichtet. Bis dato hatte sie nur mit Windows gearbeitet. Also dachte ich: Gut, KDE sieht aus wie Windows. Hab ich ihr halt KDE installiert. Sie hat es gehasst. Jetzt nutzt sie Enlightenment mit meinen Einstellungen und ist zufrieden. Von ihrer Schwester hat sie schon ab und zu mal ein paar Fotos über MSN geschickt bekommen - im exe-Format.... Die gehen gücklicherweise nicht zu öffnen in Linux. 

Mittlerweile will sie gar kein Windows mehr. Alles wichtige, was sie machen will, geht auch mit Linux. Mittlerweile lernt sie sogar ein paar der ersten Konsolebefehle. 

D.h. verschwende nicht die Zeit, Deiner Schwester zu erklären, was ein Virus, Trojaner, Virenkiller o.ä. ist. Richte Ihr ein Linux oder ein Windows (ohne Admin-Rechte mit Deaktivierung aller überflüssigen Dienste) ein und du hast Ruhe. Und wenn sie den Rechner hinrichtet, muss sie das Teil halt selbst wieder in Ordnung bringen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Ich soll also z.B. meiner Schwester erklären die nicht mal ohne hilfe wusste wie man eine Mail per gmx verschickt erklären das Virenscanner keinen Schutz bieten? ^^ 
> 
> Als meine Frau (Nichtdeutsche) mit mir zusammengezogen ist, mußte sie zwangsläufig meinen Computer nutzen. Ich hab ihr auf meinem Notebook einen Account eingerichtet. Bis dato hatte sie nur mit Windows gearbeitet. Also dachte ich: Gut, KDE sieht aus wie Windows. Hab ich ihr halt KDE installiert. Sie hat es gehasst. Jetzt nutzt sie Enlightenment mit meinen Einstellungen und ist zufrieden. Von ihrer Schwester hat sie schon ab und zu mal ein paar Fotos über MSN geschickt bekommen - im exe-Format.... Die gehen gücklicherweise nicht zu öffnen in Linux. 
> 
> Mittlerweile will sie gar kein Windows mehr. Alles wichtige, was sie machen will, geht auch mit Linux. Mittlerweile lernt sie sogar ein paar der ersten Konsolebefehle. 
> ...

 

Am Anfang hatte ich ihr Ubuntu installiert  :Smile: 

Danach musste sie dann aber eine Umschulung machen und musste u.a. mit Windows und MS Office umgehen lernen.

Ubuntu war  grob 6 Monate installiert.

Windows XP mit Sygate, Antivir (Freeware Version), Spybot S&D etc.

Beschrenkte rechte wollte sie nicht da sie ja ab und an Programme installieren will die ihre Freunde auch haben.

Es ging genau 1 Woche und schon hatte ich das erste Telefonat.

Sie beschwerde sich weil die Firewall ständig mit Popups kam und hat sie kurzer hand einfach deaktiviert. 

Hab dann Windows noch 2x neu aufgespielt und dann wars mir zu blöde und seither gammelt das Ding vor sich hin.

Naja und solche Menschen sind halt nicht die Ausnahme sondern die Regel.

----------

## misterjack

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sie beschwerde sich weil die Firewall ständig mit Popups kam und hat sie kurzer hand einfach deaktiviert. 
> 
> 

 

Du hast doch nicht etwa eine Personal Firewall installiert...

Tipp: Nachhilfekurs im Thema Computersicherheit für dich.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Sie beschwerde sich weil die Firewall ständig mit Popups kam und hat sie kurzer hand einfach deaktiviert. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Genau, ich hätte ihr sagen sollen sie soll ne Hardware Firewall kaufen für 200Sfr  wie konnte ich nur  :Smile: 

Du benutzt kein iptables?  :Smile: 

Edit: 

Früher hatte ich immer eine Zywall 10 vor dem Netzwerk die aber die Bandbreite von über 6000kbps  WAN<>LAN nicht schaffte.

Danach hatte ich nen P2 mit IPCop im einsatz was mir aber zuviel Strom gefressen hat.

Eine GUTE HW-Firewall ist mir zu teuer und dann darf man immer wieder eine neue kaufen wenn sie die Bandbreite nicht mehr schafft.

Also setz ich jetzt auf Comodo Firewall und Comodo Memory Firewall und unter Linux auf Iptables und Guard bzw Guidedog  :Razz: 

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Sie beschwerde sich weil die Firewall ständig mit Popups kam und hat sie kurzer hand einfach deaktiviert. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

für was iptables verwenden, wenn eh kein dienst läuft? Und unter windows langt auch die eingebaute Firewall.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *misterjack wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Sie beschwerde sich weil die Firewall ständig mit Popups kam und hat sie kurzer hand einfach deaktiviert. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Also ich hab Dienste laufen, was bei euch ist, kein Plan.

Die Firewall von XP SP2 ist ja schön und gut aber die lässt meiner Meinung nach zuviel raus ohne überhaupt zu fragen.

----------

## misterjack

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Du benutzt kein iptables? 

 

Weder auf meinen Rootserver noch auf meinen Rechner. Mit welchen Grund sollte ich iptables nutzen? Wie gesagt, bitte einen Nachhilfekurs in Thema Computersicherheit besuchen. Du scheinst total verkehrte Ansichten/Auffassungen zu diesem Thema zu haben.

Und übrigens hat man in jedem handesüblichen DSL-Router die Firewall integriert. Und die Teile kosten nicht die Welt, garantiert keine 200 Sfr. Das ist 1000mal besser als so eine Schrott-FPW zu verwenden. Aber da ich mich gerade wiederhole, zitiere ich das, was ich erst letzten Monat hier geschrieben habe:

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Und deine Sorge willst du präventiv mit einer Firewall bekämpfen? Da trügst du dich in falscher Sicherheit, denn eine Firewall auf dem Rechner, der geschützt werden soll, ist größter Kokolores.
> 
> Lesetipp: http://home.arcor.de/nhb/pf-austricksen.html (auch wenn primär für die Windows-Personal-Firewalls geschrieben, trifft es genauso zu.)
> 
> http://www.fefe.de/pffaq/halbesicherheit.txt
> ...

 

Edit:

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich hab Dienste laufen, was bei euch ist, kein Plan.
> 
> 

 

Dann konfiguriere diese so, dass sie nur lokal horchen. Wenn das nicht geht, dann würde ich mir Gedanken machen, diesen Dienst weiterhin einzusetzen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Du benutzt kein iptables?  
> 
> Und übrigens hat man in jedem handesüblichen DSL-Router die Firewall integriert. Und die Teile kosten nicht die Welt, garantiert keine 200 Sfr. Das ist 1000mal besser als so eine Schrott-FPW zu verwenden. Aber da ich mich gerade wiederhole, zitiere ich das, was ich erst letzten Monat hier geschrieben habe:
> 
> 

 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Dann konfiguriere diese so, dass sie nur lokal horchen. Wenn das nicht geht, dann würde ich mir Gedanken machen, diesen Dienst weiterhin einzusetzen.

 

Ähm, ssh und apache sollen nur lokal horchen wenn ich sie vom Netz erreichen will? oO

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Früher hatte ich immer eine Zywall 10 vor dem Netzwerk die aber die Bandbreite von über 6000kbps WAN<>LAN nicht schaffte.
> ...

 

Jetzt könnten wir über die Unterschiede CH <> DE streiten.

Ich z.B. bin bei www.cablecom.ch. Da bekommst du NUR ein Modem und das hat bekanntlich kein NAT oder Firewall.

Früher war ich bei green.ch ein DSL Anbieter und da durfstes du dir dein Router/Modem kaufen. Kannst dir ja mal die Preise ansehen.

http://www.green.ch/ch/de/dsl/a_hardware.asp

Sag mir mal einen  Router mit NAT der  >15'000kbps  WAN<>LAN schafft und keine 200Sfr (nicht € sondern SFR) kostet.

Ich hab damals für meine Zywall 10 schon 689Sfr berappt und das war damals eine der günstigen.

Kannst mal hier gucken: http://www.stegcomputer.ch/browse.asp?cat=286

Davon abgesehen wart ich noch auf den switch auf das highspeed 25'000 dann wird die Router wahl noch schwerer  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Du benutzt kein iptables?  
> 
> Und übrigens hat man in jedem handesüblichen DSL-Router die Firewall integriert. Und die Teile kosten nicht die Welt, garantiert keine 200 Sfr. Das ist 1000mal besser als so eine Schrott-FPW zu verwenden. Aber da ich mich gerade wiederhole, zitiere ich das, was ich erst letzten Monat hier geschrieben habe:
> 
>  
> ...

 

öhm wenn die eh erreichbar sein sollen, wiso dann noch ne firewall/iptables?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *misterjack wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Du benutzt kein iptables?  
> 
> Und übrigens hat man in jedem handesüblichen DSL-Router die Firewall integriert. Und die Teile kosten nicht die Welt, garantiert keine 200 Sfr. Das ist 1000mal besser als so eine Schrott-FPW zu verwenden. Aber da ich mich gerade wiederhole, zitiere ich das, was ich erst letzten Monat hier geschrieben habe:
> 
>  
> ...

 

Scriptkiddies blocken die mich nerven  :Smile: 

z.B. maximal 3 Verbindungen pro IP wenns mehr sind wird diese  für eine gewisse Zeit gesperrt.

Ja die Dienste sind richtig abgesichert aber ohne tcp-wrappers hämmern die weiter rum und da kommt Iptables ins Spiel.

Edit:

Guckst du hier: http://www.ende-der-vernunft.org/2005/02/15/mit-iptables-gegen-ssh-brute-force-attacken/

Oder man benutzt Fail2ban oder macht was eigenes.

Edit edit:

Ja das es Portknocking gibt ist mir bekannt aber Client rumschleppen ist mir zu anstrengend genau das selbe mit nem Schlüssel für SSH  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Einfach den Dienst sicher konfigurieren, wie bereits genannt, und fertig. Ich biete auf meinem Rootserver diverse Dienste nach aussen an. Dazu ist der ja schliesslich gut. Und dort kommt kein iptables zum Einsatz. Auf meinem Router/Server zuhause ja, allerdings fürs Masquerading.

Bei SSH: Nur PublicKey erlauben und fertig. Habe ich auf allen meinen Kisten gemacht und lebe seit dem deutlich ruhiger. Da können die 10000000 mal versuchen reinzukommen. Sollte es keinen Bug im OpenSSH Server geben, sehe ich hier überhaupt kein Problem. Und wenn es einen solchen Bug gibt, dann hilft iptables mit fail2ban auch nichts.

Das gleiche gilt für den Apache. Wenn dort kritische Sachen laufen (Webmin oder ähnliches) dann halt entsprechend absichern. Entweder per langem Password und SSL oder direkt per SSL Zertifikat.

Wenn alle anderen Ports sowieso "leer" sind,d ann braucht man dort kein iptables.

Und zum Thema Firewall und Outgoing traffic: Es gibt wahrscheinlich 1000 Möglichkeiten diese zu Umgehen. Und wenn man es ganz versteckt machen möchte, dann über DNS:

Anfrage der IP <data>.meinedomain.de und schon habe ich <data> auf meinem Rootserver.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Einfach den Dienst sicher konfigurieren, wie bereits genannt, und fertig. Ich biete auf meinem Rootserver diverse Dienste nach aussen an. Dazu ist der ja schliesslich gut. Und dort kommt kein iptables zum Einsatz. Auf meinem Router/Server zuhause ja, allerdings fürs Masquerading.
> 
> Bei SSH: Nur PublicKey erlauben und fertig. Habe ich auf allen meinen Kisten gemacht und lebe seit dem deutlich ruhiger. Da können die 10000000 mal versuchen reinzukommen. Sollte es keinen Bug im OpenSSH Server geben, sehe ich hier überhaupt kein Problem. Und wenn es einen solchen Bug gibt, dann hilft iptables mit fail2ban auch nichts.
> 
> Das gleiche gilt für den Apache. Wenn dort kritische Sachen laufen (Webmin oder ähnliches) dann halt entsprechend absichern. Entweder per langem Password und SSL oder direkt per SSL Zertifikat.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Edit edit:
> 
> Ja das es Portknocking gibt ist mir bekannt aber Client rumschleppen ist mir zu anstrengend genau das selbe mit nem Schlüssel für SSH

 

Masquerading siehe GUIDEDOG weiter oben also benutz ich auch.

Apache lauft bei mir nur mit SSL.

----------

